# When Army finish...



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2011)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...6I/AAAAAAAAAS0/zjvDBjgvzBQ/s1152/IMAG0046.JPG
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_b4hqfkBre4/TsuJhNmkN7I/AAAAAAAAATs/1YL1alckVzw/s800/IMG_0022.JPG
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hxAmGYLQG6c/TsuI76NHqyI/AAAAAAAAASs/Qz0yqIpPRaA/s640/IMG_0014.JPG


----------



## da1 (Dec 20, 2011)

And ... how was it? What vital lessons did you learn?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2011)

A lot about guns, grenades, G3A3 / A4 , HK11, MG3 and Tanks like M113, leopard etc. A lot of gymnastic, War tactics and exercises with guns. But the really difference on me was that after army, I am really proud about my country and I love it much more than before!!! Now I see my flag and I feel completely different in my heart!


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you proud of your country's debts? ^_^
Sorry, I had to ask.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't confuse politics with the country. They are two completely different things. Country is the breath on your lags, your flag, the soil that you walk, the sea that you see every morning. Country is your family, your friends. Not the politics that now they are afraid even to just walk on the roads 
Greece is this and this. Not this
Never mind. I don't have problem with your question. I am not proud for my country's debts but nothing on this world is perfect. Everything has his good and his bad. The question is what we do to make things better.


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 21, 2011)

Good answer, the thing is that, people not living in Greece recently can see Greece in news, but it's mainly about debts, although Greece is slowly going away from the main topic, now that Italy, Spain and Portugal have also joined the club. People living in Greece may see it in a quite different way, but for others, that's what it looks like.


----------



## da1 (Dec 21, 2011)

+ 1, for the nice answer.


----------



## da1 (Dec 21, 2011)

BTW, I myself and not a big fan of politics. @sk8harddiefast: do you think we could use those abbreviations to "cure" some politicians ?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 21, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Good answer, the thing is that, people not living in Greece recently can see Greece in news, but it's mainly about debts, although Greece is slowly going away from the main topic, now that Italy, Spain and Portugal have also joined the club. People living in Greece may see it in a quite different way, but for others, that's what it looks like.



The problem with media is that they always focus on negative things and they tend to generalize. Greece has a lot of debts therefore Greeks are bad and should be ashamed and punished.

I am not blaming anyone if they think like that. As a matter of fact they are not far from the truth. A 5% of the Greek population is not paying taxes at all. Another 30% is being paid by the public sector doing absolutely nothing.

In this situation there is another 60% - 70% of people who are paying the bill and they are loosing their jobs. 

Politicians in their majority are crap. They have proven that very well. But whois to blame for this ? Who elected and supported them ?

I guess my point is that we all need to change the way we think and act. Because at the end of the day, we are part of that system. The sooner we realize it, the faster we can recover.  

I couldn't resist sorry


----------



## aragon (Dec 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Don't confuse politics with the country.


Politics and the notion of a country are inseparably related.  The very etymology of "politics" is deeply rooted in the notion of countries.  However, countries are an imaginary mental construct.  In reality there are no countries.

"Nationalism is an infantile disease. It is the measles of mankind." --Albert Einstein


----------



## gkontos (Dec 23, 2011)

I think he meant to say politicians. 



> Politics and the notion of a country are inseparably related.



Either way, I agree with you 100% here. I also believe that politicians are related to the people because they get elected by them. 

Blaming them is not enough. If we change as a nation the way we think and act, then our politicians will change too.

PS Nationalism is a medicine well served when economy goes very bad.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2011)

Let's not get too political, gentlemen. There's a forum rule for that..


----------



## hitest (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome home!  I am happy you had a good tour of duty.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome back again! Looking forward to some of those skater vids you upload.


----------

